# Ugly French weapons...



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 9, 2007)

What is it with French and ugly weapons...its like they don't give the slightest consideration on the looks of their weapons..here are posted a few pictures of ugly weapons...If you find more you are more than welcomed to post them


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2007)

Another ugly one is the Chauchat (spelling), ww1 machine gun...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

As long as it does what it's supposed to do; put holes in the enemy, and accurately, I don't care what it looks like. The M-16 "looked good" but it took 2-3 shots to keep a man down. Give me an ugly weapon with man-stopping ammo and I'll use it.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was unaware that a prerequisite for a functioning firearm was that it had to look pretty. 

Apart from the second photo with the little gun and wire stock, the rest were/are pretty good performers.

Just like military aircraft, some may look ugly but they perform their required task with efficiency.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the FAMAS.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2007)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> I was unaware that a prerequisite for a functioning firearm was that it had to look pretty.
> 
> Apart from the second photo with the little gun and wire stock, the rest were/are pretty good performers.



I agree. Looking good was not what the designers were thinking about when they designed the weapon.

But one has to admit French bombers of the 1930s were not very attractive....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 9, 2007)

In aircraft design it's completely different, it's known in the design world that; if it looks good, it flies good. While not always true the saying does count for 99% of most aircraft designs.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 9, 2007)

well a Thompson isnt all that pretty either but it did its job


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2007)

The Chauchat was ugly and sucked....The MAS 38 was pretty good except for the 7.65 cart it used, was well built and used till the 50s until the MAT 39 came out which used a 9mm but was mostly stamped steel.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 9, 2007)

plan_D said:


> In aircraft design it's completely different, it's known in the design world that; if it looks good, it flies good. While not always true the saying does count for 99% of most aircraft designs.



I don't think the French aircraft were ugly, the MB 174, LeO 451, De 520 Potez 630 were all good aircfaft, and I wouldn't say that any were ugly. 

Unless you mean the Bloch 210, which kinda did look like a block....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres the ugliest damn French weapon known to man....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

whew!!!!! I'm dying!!!!

Damn Les, I hope you didn't know that on a personal level! hate to see what below decks looked like!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

EW, EW, EW!


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully even a 7.65 could kill that!!


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.nollesguns.be/Foto's/MAS%20Mle36%20R1.JPG

The backwards-facing bolt says it all.

tom


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with the fact that a weapon should be first efficient and than good looking but...a little effort won't kill anyone...every weapon producing country has its ugly designs but it seems to dominate the French.Perhaps we should make a top of the most ugly weapons ever built by any nation


----------

